# BlueBottle forex trading system



## statesman2021 (28 April 2013)

Has anyone had anything to do with The inside traders Bluebottle xxx trading scheme?


----------



## skyQuake (28 April 2013)

statesman2021 said:


> Has anyone had anything to do with The inside traders Bluebottle xxx trading scheme?




Looks terrible

If i'm reading the equity curve right they double down when they're wrong. Again and again. Thus the sharp drawdowns in equity. Once in a while it'll go past all limits and its forced to liquidate at tremendous loss.

Throw that system on something that had a move like gold and it'll be margin calls galore.


----------



## Roseanne Garriso (25 April 2014)

I haven't heard this name before


----------



## Buckfont (25 April 2014)

Roseanne Garriso said:


> I haven't heard this name before




This Bluebottle and eccles.

You'll never forget Bluebottle after this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tjHlFPTwVk


----------

